# Nikon D300



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

henkelphoto said:


> Not sure if this is still the case, but I was told (through Nikon Professional Services) that even if you send your grey market camera to the international warranty center, they won't fix it since it is coming from the U.S. (Of course, this could just be hype by NPS to make sure people buy US equipment.)
> 
> Jerry


Never mind Dave.
That "King of Common Sense" under his name is greatly exaggerated. :rofl:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Does anybody see anything wrong with this seller?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140209250882&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

His Buy It Now is only $1625 (free shipping).
He's a dealer, with decent positive feedback from plenty of people. He's got multiple units at that price, but no purchases.
Meanwhile, people are bidding up to $1736 from a perfect stranger.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=320219882919&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

What am I missing?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Boile said:


> What am I missing?


That peace of mind is worth 7% of a major transaction where the downside is that you get NOTHING? :dunno:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> That peace of mind is worth 7% of a major transaction where the downside is that you get NOTHING? :dunno:


I'm not talking about comparing them to known reputable e-tailers and brick-and-mortar vendors.
I'm talking about within ebay.
Why is an individual selling a "brand new" camera more reliable than a power seller who sells several such cameras every day? 
I don't know why an individual would sell a month old camera (I asked him how old) for a loss without even opening the box. 
Is there anything about that seller or the advertised item that I'm not aware of?

BTW, it's closer to 10% off MSRP.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Boile said:


> I don't know why an individual would sell a month old camera (I asked him how old) for a loss without even opening the box.
> Is there anything about that seller or the advertised item that I'm not aware of?
> 
> BTW, it's closer to 10% off MSRP.


Who pays MSRP? Couple of free CF cards here, a rebate on a lens there and you're in fat city!

I'd say there is something about the seller you're not aware of.. EVERYTHING. Go with reputable online sellers for $80 more and rest easy. (scroll down)

When they've got them, one Amazon seller sells for $1760. For $40, I'd still go (and did) for a reputable seller. Showed up less than three days later and with the Sandisk Extreme 2GB CF card was really only ~$20 more than Amazon's.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

PropellerHead said:


> Who pays MSRP? Couple of free CF cards here, a rebate on a lens there and you're in fat city!
> 
> I'd say there is something about the seller you're not aware of.. EVERYTHING. Go with reputable online sellers for $80 more and rest easy. (scroll down)
> 
> When they've got them, one Amazon seller sells for $1760. For $40, I'd still go (and did) for a reputable seller. Showed up less than three days later and with the Sandisk Extreme 2GB CF card was really only ~$20 more than Amazon's.


I have been watching amazon. It's down to $1722. 
I'm trying to do better.
The one on ebay is $1625. That's $97 less. That'd buy me an 8MB CF card.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Boile said:


> I have been watching amazon. It's down to $1722.
> I'm trying to do better.
> The one on ebay is $1625. That's $97 less. That'd buy me an 8MB CF card.


A slow card, maybe. If you're buying new media for this type of camera, you really want UDMA cards to use with it. Those will run around $90 for a 4gb card.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> A slow card, maybe. If you're buying new media for this type of camera, you really want UDMA cards to use with it. Those will run around $90 for a 4gb card.


Thanks for the advice, Cliff. 
A salesperson in Best Buy told me something similar, but he didn't explain the technicals like you did. He just said that I want the 4GB Sandisk Xtreme IV over the other 8GB.
In fact, he said that he'd rather have two 4GB than one 8GB because it gets slower as the card fills up. I was like 

Now I have something to google: UDMA. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's an article that will give you a good overview: http://dpnow.com/4445.html


----------



## BuzzedHornet (May 25, 2007)

I bought my D200 from these guys. Everything was as described. I called in my order for the same price as the ebay add. Watch them closely becuase they will have "Buy it now" for different prices for the same packages. When I asked the sales guy about it, he said they sell 3x more of the overpriced one becasue people expect there to be an issue with the lower price or that they are not getting everything. This is the only thing I didn't like about them. But Igot a smoking deal (watch them for a week and ready every D300 ad) and it was shipped as advertised with noone trying to over sell me on junk I didn't need.

Good luck. My D200 is about to go up for sale so I can pick up a D3 =)


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Everyone gets to set priority.

A friend of mine once said that we can always wait for the price to be what we want, but in the meantime, you might miss why you're buying in the first place. I have this and a few other shots I wouldn't trade for $100. Not that the picture is that great, but she'll only be this old for so long.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BuzzedHornet said:


> I bought my D200 from these guys. Everything was as described. I called in my order for the same price as the ebay add. Watch them closely becuase they will have "Buy it now" for different prices for the same packages. When I asked the sales guy about it, he said they sell 3x more of the overpriced one becasue people expect there to be an issue with the lower price or that they are not getting everything. This is the only thing I didn't like about them. But Igot a smoking deal (watch them for a week and ready every D300 ad) and it was shipped as advertised with noone trying to over sell me on junk I didn't need.
> 
> Good luck. My D200 is about to go up for sale so I can pick up a D3 =)


I assume you're talking about digicombo (in post #2), and not barclayphoto (in post #1).
I'm about to pull the trigger. :eeps:


----------



## Rips335iCoupe (Aug 1, 2007)

I just got my D300 ... can't wait to take some pictures!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Rips335iCoupe said:


> I just got my D300 ... can't wait to take some pictures!


Congratz. :thumbup:
Where did you get it from and how much?


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> Here's an article that will give you a good overview: http://dpnow.com/4445.html


Why is it that, after a year since introduction, UDMA is only supported by Lexar?
I was expecting cheap knock off from Taiwan by now. :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Sandisk has UDMA CF cards too. Since there are a finite number of memory manufacturers, I wouldn't expect to see the commodity 'brands' selling the latest products until the primary brands are no longer able to command a price premium for those products.

It looks like there's quite a variety of UDMA cards out there and a quick google returned this page: http://sportsphotoguy.com/best-cf-cards-for-nikon-d300/


----------



## Shaunco (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm with PropHead...I "settled" for a D80 w/18-200 VR last year and have some awesome shots that I could never replace. I chose a "lesser" camera but upgraded on the lens.

One thing I learned in my research was to watch out for anyone with a Brooklyn address. Not to say that they're all bad, but you can Google something like _Brooklyn Camera Scam_ and get numerous hits on the subject.

FYI, another website with good info is www.kenrockwell.com. Good first hand reviews on everything from the body on-down to media cards.


----------

